
Show HN: Build and execute graphs of tasks - ninepints
https://github.com/tripadvisor/reflow
======
ninepints
Also, here's some background: [https://ninepints.co/2018/02/reflow-graph-
based-workflows-wi...](https://ninepints.co/2018/02/reflow-graph-based-
workflows-with-checkpointing/)

